# My beginnings on the keyboard!



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

This was a song I made about 6 years ago, it was made on a synthesizer and I feel it is devilishly grand in nature. In my mind it brings to thought images of deep red skies with spires rising into the atmosphere. This was when I had purchased my first synthesizer and was in all reality my beginnings into keyboard playing in general.


__
https://soundcloud.com/josh1983%2Farpeggio-harpsichord


----------



## Harlequin (May 30, 2014)

It seems I have posted in the wrong thread, I apologize.


----------

